# Bailey no5 Plane from Garage sale - Where do I get a blade?



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello LJ's,

So, i'm a woodworking noob (about a year under my belt, only time to do it as a hobby). I'm even more of a hand tool noob.

But I would love to change that, and "man up" and get my hands working with some hand tools.

My buddy found a no5 Bailey plane at a garage sale. Only 5 bucks.

Now, where do i get a blade for this guy? I'm going to follow this for the cleanup:

http://mvflaim.wordpress.com/2011/08/12/restoring-a-stanley-no-7-jointer-plane/

Thanks in advance!

Ev


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Lots of places. It depends on how much you want to spend.

Do you have a photo of the plane? There could be several things missing. Blade, chip breaker and lever cap are possibly missing.

eBay would probably be the cheapest option. There are a number of sites that sell used replacement blades and chipbreakers. I am guessing the price might be a bit more than I would recommend spending.

You can also get premium replacement blades and chipbreakers, Veritas, Hock, and IBC are some of the manufactures. I normally use Hock blades in my stanley planes.

Let me know which way your inclined to go and I can provide some links…

The link for restoration above looks pretty good. If you hit any snags, post them as questions. Lots of folks on this site have done restorations.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

As always, WayneC will steer you right !

This is currently on Ebay… http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-PLANE-2-IRON-BLADE-4-5-VTG-NOS-12-313-/250817347664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a65e10050#ht_5423wt_1181


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Here is another option.

http://cgi.ebay.com/BBtm-STANLEY-2-inch-Plane-Blade-Cap-Iron-/320740979157?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aada6f1d5

I would really like to see a photo of the plane. Ir would guide in refining the recommendation.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, i love how fast people respond on here!

Duh, should have had these before.


















Folks, again, thank you so much for the help!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks. Initial looks says it is a good plane and worth investing time and effort into it. Any patent dates or printing on the bed of the plane behind the frog. You are going to need a lever cap as well as blade and chip breaker…

Something like this for the lever cap. Chip breaker and blade are in the link above if you want to go low cost. I would also consider getting a blade and chipbreaker if you have the cash…

http://cgi.ebay.com/STANLEY-2-LEVER-CAP-MY-LOT-18-/310334665032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4841633148


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, the pieces you've got look to be in good shape, and a good buy at $5. The problem is it looks like you need a lever cap and chip breaker as well as a blade.

You can look on eBay for parts, but my recommendation would be to wait for an old #5 to come up for auction that has a damaged sole, but a decent blade assembly. You could pick up something like that for less than the parts would cost separately.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, that can be a keeper.

LOL I like your links for price better, Wayne !

Ever noticed how the white paint splatter is standard on all old Stanley planes ? (Except the "scroat" = yellow).


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Here is what I'm talking about: http://cgi.ebay.com/Stanley-Bailey-No-5-Wood-Plane-Adjustable-USA-Nice-/320740736153?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aada33c99#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I would go for a hock blade and chip breaker. 
http://hocktools.com/
http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/planeblades.htm


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

Ditto on the Hock irons.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

With a Hock Blade/Chip breaker it should look similar to this 4 1/2 when your done. Not quite as wide…


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If you get a parts plane, a #4 would work as well. They are the same width as the #5.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

although it looks like your missing the cap iron as well. There is ahot of plane parts on the blood and gore site. There are several listed on "ebay for $5 - $9.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

so i cleared off some muck behind the frog and it says "1910" on it. Should I not mess with it? lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

If there is only that one 1910 patent date behind the frog, it is probably a type 13, manufactured between 1925-28. These are nice planes, so you've definitely got a keeper. Don't hesitate to fix it up.


----------



## RTim (Jan 11, 2011)

I like this site for dating planes: http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/dating_flowchart.php

From your description, your plane body appears to be a Type 13 made between 1925 and 1928. It is well worth repairing. A little electrolosys, Evapo-Rust or good old-fashioned elbow grease to clean up the rust followed by some paste wax to keep it from rusting again and a new iron, chip breaker and cap will make this a functional tool again. Ebay has just the parts you need in one auction right now. http://cgi.ebay.com/GOOD-STANLEY-PLANE-PART-S-/180709889581?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1326162d

The cap has a chip on it but it should still work OK for you.

Good luck!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

No, its to old, you should just pack it up and sent it to me! Actually what you have can be one of the best user planes you'll get reasonably priced. Most of the guys that have posted here all have blogged on ways to fix her up. Many many more if you search for it.


----------

